# 2 Ammo 2 Cans 1 Shot



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Gave it a go and I can see there is a gimmic to shooting this way. If all conditions are not meet then one ammo predominates the shot as you can see in the video with on can up right in back of a can laying down they both were hit but since I made an error in improper release then can at the rear took most of the hit. I have some opinions of this type of shooting and duplicating two seperate hits as seen by a mater chinese shooter is likely more of a set up shot than real and repeated and I say this at the risk of causing a fire storm of commentary.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Now that was much more interesting than shooting one can with two pieces of ammo. What say you now? Was the Chinese fellow faking his shots?

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Charles he fake shot those 2 cans with 2 steel ball I cant believe you cannot see it.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

ok heres a tip about the fake chineese shot. When a can is shot with a tear or a hole shot through it the can will not spew but when the can is only hit with a side swipe it may spew so when the two cans were struck one blew open and the other was spewing which means only one can had a hole in it now when the cans were rolling off of the bench from being shot and the next view they were on the deck and it shows two different cans and not the cans that were sitting on the bench ok one blow hole one spewing on the bench but on the deck two blow holes and notice one can is completely different. Now there may be an explanation for it but I do not understand the language. But I think it is fake. Thats all.


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

Holy *#@&**! That was fun to watch! In billiards game/sport there is also a showmanship side where they set up trick shots. I would not diminish the value of it, as it is entertaining for people to see. It still takes some skill to do them! As for that Asian made video showing the skills of that shooter, he's obviously very skilled. The video though, is a prepared program (not live video) and perhaps edited for best entertainment value, showing his best examples of his shooting skills.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

It's an interesting trick shot... though the amount of time it takes you to shoot 2 balls at once (loading aligning etc.) you could have got off two shots the standard way...


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> It's an interesting trick shot... though the amount of time it takes you to shoot 2 balls at once (loading aligning etc.) you could have got off two shots the standard way...


No Trick here my shots are real and not an illusion. I think your missing the point here. The point is to take out 2 targets simultaineously. If you were a good sniper that shot could come in handy. Lets just say your guarding The Queen and she is strolling through the park and 2 squirrels are about to run up her leg you could dispatch both in one shot.

There ya go


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

dgui said:


> Charles he fake shot those 2 cans with 2 steel ball I cant believe you cannot see it.


I suppose that once you have made this claim in public it will be hard for you to back down from it. But let's just be really clear here. Are you saying you do not believe he CAN do that shot? What would his motivation be for faking the shot?

You claim to have done it ... One might object that you were shooting onto a paved surface with glass ammo ... and that it was really shattered pieces of the ammo that struck the cans. One might like to see you repeat what he claimed to do ... full cans on a raised surface with steel ball. I am just pointing out here that almost no matter what, there are always objections that can be raised if one is of a mind to do so.

So what about the shot at the two steel balls ... are you claiming that was faked too?

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Well Charles in viewing the soda can shot it is obvious on the video by the resulting shots that the cans were switched. Had I done this you would call me a fake. The man did a lesser shot and switched the cans to make it look like a greater shot likely due to him not able to repeat the shot. I have no trouble saying what I believe to be true. Im not railing on that fellow shooter I mean to fake a great shot like that takes great skill anyways and certainly greater skill than any of us who are on this forum and I dont think I have seen a shooting video of you shooting but I have seen you talk about shooting.
Thats all.


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

Here, Darrell. Charles striking a match at 33 feet.






Here he is going 5 for 10 at 33 feet.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

dgui said:


> Bill Hays said:
> 
> 
> > It's an interesting trick shot... though the amount of time it takes you to shoot 2 balls at once (loading aligning etc.) you could have got off two shots the standard way...
> ...


I'm not suggesting it's an illusion... a little hyper-sensitive are we?

A trick shot is simply a shot that under normal circumstances has no practical value.... BUT in unusual circumstances may be of value. The ricochet shots, self thrown aerials and mirror shots fall into this category as well.

Also, I think you may be mistaken on how a can may spew.... at the beginning of the following slow motion video, the first two shots are taken with a slingshot from about 15 feet away and the cans whether they're ripped or punched with gaping holes spew and splash. Now I'm not saying the chinese video is or is not faked... stranger things have happened, but to me it doesn't necessarily appear to have been faked though.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

dgui said:


> I dont think I have seen a shooting video of you shooting but I have seen you talk about shooting.
> Thats all.


Dgui, this is really sad. My shooting skills, or lack of them, have nothing whatever to do with my questions. You resorting to questioning my skills in this context is a classic ad hominem fallacy. If you do not like the message a person brings, or you are embarrassed about the questions a person asks, then you attack the person. You should be a better person than that.

There are plenty of videos on this forum of me shooting, as you must be aware. In addition to all the match stick competition videos, you will also find a lot of videos of me shooting for Power Rangers and for Speed Freaks. I certainly do not claim to be a first class shooter. BUT, whether I am or not is totally beside the point of this thread and your allegations that the fellow faked his videos. And your claim that you have not seen any videos of me shooting just means that you have not bothered to look, or that you do not want to admit it.

Your personal skills are impressive. But it is sad to see you denigrating the skills and approaches of others. That behavior of yours does not win you any friends. You do not make yourself look any better by trying to run down others ... quite the opposite.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

All this talk about 2 cans......









Nice shot D.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Btoon84 said:


> All this talk about 2 cans......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its an interesting name for a bird. I like that.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

The cans were switched and I find that to be disingenuous and I am not railing on a forum member and your skills are not in question by a long shot I simply have yet to see shooting videos of you. Nothing else but I take more easure watching others shoot so I am indeed looking forward to seeing yours. And my shooting videos that I post here are subject to anyones judgments good or bad. the form Iis for sharing and different opinions. Some shooters on this forum have had un kind cuts and remarks about me and how I shoot and im fine with that.

Thanks Charles


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

I think confusion of word meanings maybe ... trick shot, illusion, faked, etc. Just regular target marksmanship shooting could be considered a trick shot then? One sets-up the target at a certain spot, at a specific distance! Look at Bob Munden firearms exhibition shooter .... that's not faked, but showing shooting skills with various kinds of unique shooting demonstrations. One is pushing one's skills even further performing certain kinds of shots.

I commented elsewhere, and Jaximus elaborated also. I have some knowledge of videography and it looks like Jaximus does too. That Asian made video was a prepared TV program for viewing by general audiences. This was not a live program. TV programs & shows are edited. That is how movies are made also, editing together sequences to give an impression, a story. It is likely when recording that TV program, there were multiple video takes of the chinese catapultist repeating the shots. The TV program editor then chooses the best sequences and edits them together. In that way, it might be considered fake, but at same time it is not. The shooter had nothing to do with how the final shots looked in TV program.

Okay ... I am getting brain-fried :blink: on this. Everyone, maybe take a break ... Pizza & Beer time! :drinkup:


----------

